
Estimating: Fill the Bucket - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/estimating/Fill-The-Bucket
======
bobm_kite9
Part one of a series I am writing exploring why we have difficulties
estimating.

This episode starts easy with extrapolation, and adds the confounding factors
from there.

Would love some feedback!

